# recessions are played (MK4 GTI build)



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*recessions are played (mk4 GTI build)*

so i guess i can make one of these now








ive been debating air for quite some time and figured i should stop wasting my time. i wanted something simple but enjoyable.
- UV Aerosports over my Konis (







)
- Firestone sleeves
- 4 3/8" valves
- 3/8" to the fronts and 1/4" to the rears
- 3 gal tank
- Viair 400 pump
- Viair dual needle gauge









spun up hella high to clear the 245's on the borrowed Arriettas
















these will be sitting here next to me until the air is finished








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's to:
*Kevin @ AAC*
he was kind enough to let me know what i messed up when ordering at 2 in the morning and got it fixed the before shipping out








*Santi*
very helpful in answering some of the n00b'ish questions i still had
*Dorbitz, F 399, Fantana, Vagwhore*
locals that inspired me to finally pull the trigger

_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 1:55 PM 4-12-2009_


_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 3:29 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sweet! Did Drew have those wheels at his place?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Sweet! Did Drew have those wheels at his place? 

yes he did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i really wanted to make it out to the frame notch play day to meet some people and see the CC but i had to work


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am about to start my car soon


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

WOOT DALLAS!!!
nice Jason.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_WOOT DALLAS!!!

I think you mean Fort Worth








We should all have a play day once me and Daniel are done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

Woot TEXAS, is that better?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
We should all have a play day once me and Daniel are done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

get em done for hwb and we can have a BIG play day








there should be a bunch of cars on air at hwb


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

Anytime buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
get em done for hwb and we can have a BIG play day








there should be a bunch of cars on air at hwb

haha thats true. there will be atleast 5 watercooled just from up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

Do it up man, you got my # if you got anymore questions


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

my first package arrived today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i felt like a little kid at christmas








still waiting on the rear bag set up, tank, controller, and airline but it all should be here tommorow or wednesday


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

are you going to have your wheels on by HWB?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_are you going to have your wheels on by HWB?

my adapters should ship tomorrow and i painters tape'd up all the lips so i can get tires mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im going to take one of the bolts that actually came out in one piece and try to find some replacements. i'll come out there one day after HWB if you dont mind helping me get these out


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

another day, another delivery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
all thats left to come in is the rear bag set up and the leader lines
im hoping to get a start on things real soon but have been busy with school work the past couple night










_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 7:11 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

awesome, when are you starting on it?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_awesome, when are you starting on it?

im going to work on the trunk set up tomorrow when i get off. i already have a false floor made, i just need to fit everything.
i wont be working on it much because we got free tickets to the Rangers game







4th row behind home plate


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

thats almost the exact setup i have cept i have h&r struts and 3- 1/4 valves and 1- 3/8.
i like the set up alot. real basic


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

how about that body roll greg















what weels are going on it? should look nice

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_how about that body roll greg

















what body roll? i'm not autocrossing my car


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_how about that body roll greg















what weels are going on it? should look nice

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont drive my car anywhere near hard enough to create body roll








and the Farmas will be put on once i get the air done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
what body roll? i'm not autocrossing my car









exactly!










_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 9:50 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: recessions are played (DFdub Vdub)*









its raining and i cant go skate so i decided to be productive







the bottom piece was a mockup from some spare wood i had left over. and theres over 3" from the ports to the sides. if neeeded i can trim the wood some 

i need to come up with an idea for the gauges. i'll probably end up putting it in the ash try. i wish i was more design idea savvy










_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 11:51 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: recessions are played (DFdub Vdub)*

you better get moving if you are going to get it done by HWB. You can sk8 afterward.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: recessions are played (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_you better get moving if you are going to get it done by HWB. You can sk8 afterward.









im honestly not expecting to show. im still waiting on adapters and the rear set up. i dont want to rush an install and compromise anything. 
you best be damned i'll be at all the shows up here though








(lets skate southside?)


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: recessions are played (DFdub Vdub)*

if you look at ericjohnston27 (something like that) 
He did the gauge in the ashtray and has a pretty detailed build on it. 
You have to do a bit of work to make it come out looking good, the way the fitting goes into the back makes it a bit difficult because there wasnt that much room (well from reading his thread no personal experience)


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: recessions are played (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_if you look at ericjohnston27 (something like that) 
He did the gauge in the ashtray and has a pretty detailed build on it. 
You have to do a bit of work to make it come out looking good, the way the fitting goes into the back makes it a bit difficult because there wasnt that much room (well from reading his thread no personal experience)

he was the one that made me wanted to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was looking through his thread a bit ago but im just unsure of my craftsman skills








i just wish it would work in my gauge pod


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: recessions are played (DFdub Vdub)*

Some dude made it work, there's a gauge thread in the forum and saw it posted. I dont know how though some skillzzzzz


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: recessions are played (Still Fantana)*

i should just wire it up and lay it in the ash tray and just pick it up when i need to look at it


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

my last package from Kevin came in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
got most of the rear seat delete done. just need to make the skateboard compartment then the actual floor.
maybe i'll finish it next weekend, who knows


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

less talk more airride ASAP.
You got enough time to do it by HWB


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Yo J, my phones messed up so i cant text you, but nah they didnt work.
Your wheel bore is alot wider than mine, so they touch instead of snugging up inside of the wheel bore.
So no new wheels for me for the show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks tho man, i'm going to get them back to you ASAP


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

so i made progress today on the airride!
umm but by progress, i mean i went and talked to a airride shop right next to my house about getting some fittings










_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Yo J, my phones messed up so i cant text you, but nah they didnt work.
Your wheel bore is alot wider than mine, so they touch instead of snugging up inside of the wheel bore.
So no new wheels for me for the show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks tho man, i'm going to get them back to you ASAP

damn thats ****ty. sorry to hear man
if you want, you could just bring them with to HWB and i can get them then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*









i got bored http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*









just need to get tires mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
went to local air shop today and they're taking care of me for fittings and such.
hopefully it'll be done next weekend?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

gettin closer and closer


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

after 5 trips to the store today, i got just about all of the plumbing done. i just need fittings for the gauges.
i dont even know how many times ive changed the plans for the trunk set up








i have a friend coming down from seattle for the weekend so i doubt any work will be done til next week http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















put the wheels on other night. bolts for adapters were too long and stopped rotor from moving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

who did you buy the wheels from?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_who did you buy the wheels from?

RB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








after like 6 trips to Home Depot, i got the trunk pretty much done. its not finalized but should end up something like this.
i still need to pick up some fittings for the gauges. can i use 1/4" airline or does it have to be 1/8" for gauges?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

i have 1/4inch for the gauges. seems to work fine for me


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Daniel's gauges are 1/4 Jason. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

ok cool cuz I have a ****load of 1/4" line haha


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Haha werd. Only downside to using it that I know of is it's tougher to get into tighter spots vs. 1/8th.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Haha werd. Only downside to using it that I know of is it's tougher to get into tighter spots vs. 1/8th.

werd
im going to go with a rear seat deete so it's just straight through the cabin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

I have plenty of both Jason if you need them.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I have plenty of both Jason if you need them.

'precciate it daddy d http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

I gotta give major props to Santi for getting me the right fittings super fast after I messed up
All that's left is wiring everyhthing up and just putting in bags


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

apparently there was a mixup in scheduling with some locals and i didnt get as much as i hoped to get done tonight but still accomplished some 
hoping to resolve an issue with the adapters and have the wheels ready once i can actually pull them off








this thread needs more pics so here is how i protected my car during a storm


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*









got the trunk done. just need to screw tank down and attach the lines.









its not an official buid til there is/was some blood


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

You're wasting a ton of space in there... you can easily fit everything inside the spare tire well.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_You're wasting a ton of space in there... you can easily fit everything inside the spare tire well. 

due to the ****ty port locations on the tank, i was having a hard time figuring out how to fit it all in there.
i honesty dont use my trunk for anything more than holding my skateboard








as far as updates, i havnt done ****. im waiting on my new adapters to come in. 245s on temporary Arriettas = no bags.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

eh. ****ty port locations, thats debatable. The way the fittings and such are setup can be changed, and you can use a PTC "T" or a "Y", instead of using 2 ports 2 go to the valves, use just 1. 
I can draw something up, and tell you how i'd set it up and save u a ton of space if you're willing to move things around. 
Just trying to be helpful, dont wanna see like i'm telling you what to do.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i understand man. i appreciate all the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
whenever i go upgrade the system and change set up, i'll for sure ask for some layout help


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i suck at this stuff. i havnt done **** to the car in couple weeks.
im waiting on my new adapters to come in before i can do much more.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

update like zomg
















ditched the dual needle for 2 single needles and picked up a safety vave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ordered one of the gauge pods from Eric before i destroyed mine in an attempt to be productive
new adapters came in but i havnt put them on yet because frankly, its hot outside
and apparently if you dont drive your car in 4 months, your battery dies


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

slowest.build.ever


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_slowest.build.ever









meh its too hot outside


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
meh its too hot outside









pssh. weak.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
pssh. weak.

come down to texas and say that








it was like 101 degrees at 6pm http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

i live in FL, i know what heat i too. and humidity, texas is dry... c'mon son.. 
do it at night.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
come down to texas and say that








it was like 101 degrees at 6pm http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Did Daniel's coils and Justin's axle Saturday from 12-5, so I don't wanna hear these excuses!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_and humidity, texas is dry...


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

hey we busted mine out in the heat of the day








but yes, it sucked horribly


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Did Daniel's coils and Justin's axle Saturday from 12-5, so I don't wanna hear these excuses!









god damn it was soooo hot that day.
Axle is riding good tho


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

after seeing other texans doing work, i am still convinced that you're just using excuses.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

Exactly...couldve done it, taken it off and re done it like 5 times by now


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Exactly...couldve done it, taken it off and re done it like 5 times by now









did you redo yours?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

Pm'd haha. not going to jack jason's thread


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_









there is himidity but its not like FL..


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Oh noes another update!








My gauge pod came in today. Major http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's to Eric!
I switched thing up and am going with 1/8th line to the rears.
I finally have a weekend day off to work with someone who knows what they're doing. Hopefully **** gets crackin on Sunday!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
there is himidity but its not like FL.. 

I didn't know it could any higher than 100% humidity


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

dude, is this thing done yet?








its been like THREE months, weak sauzzz


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

This car is all hype


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

some miscellaneous photos with some from the install 
























































































































































































i didnt do much if anything lol
justin and jason (numerous trips for parts) did all the work, i was there for moral support and fried chicken


_Modified by f_399 at 10:41 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

mmmm chicken, dude after my shower i am freakin beat. 12hrs aint bad for a full air install minus a few leaks here and there.








Jason i left my damn sunglasses there i'll need to grab those from you


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

weds on now please.
my stuff needs to get here now!!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i cant say how much i appreciate all the help








i ordered new fittings for the rears so i can slow that down. going to take a look at the leaks in the morning as well.
i'll take some pics tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

so all you guys will be helping me on my install righttt?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_so all you guys will be helping me on my install righttt?

if anything, I got a garage and box fans!








so I went to get the fitting to fix my leal then dropped it under my floor for valves


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

oh, and time for some ****ty iPhone pics 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








such bad influences
































thats with 20 psi still in rear. fender is stopped by tire.

i would like to thank Justin (Brian Fantana) for driving all the way out here on his day off to come help, AJ (F399) for the chicken and his helping hands, Joe (my neighbor with a dumped Ghia) for the VERY helpful air tools and getting the lug out, Drew (Dorbitz) for answering my silly questions, and Ace Hardware, Home Depot and Walmart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Good stuff to see this finished. Looks good.. 
Great job getting this done in the heat!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Oh god i was sweating my ass off....if i do Robert's this weekend you might have to come by w. those box fans


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Oh god i was sweating my ass off....if i do Robert's this weekend you might have to come by w. those box fans









I just did one this weekend... We had 1 box fan, and 1 w/ a stand, if it wasnt for those i dotn think i would've been able to finish it...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Same here, granted i was moving around so much i didnt spend much time w. it hitting me, but the circulation of air was nice.
Just glad i had a towel to wipe my face off constantly instead of dirty/grimey hands


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Well I got some good news and I got some bad news. 
Driver side is now .25" lower but I'm pretty sure it's due to no CV boot anymore. My passenger side leader line came off while driving the other day but I was only 100 feet from my house. I ordered all new brass fittings since the guy at air shop told me to just get steel and I can already see some problems but the setup won't be such a cluster****. My bolts for the rear adapters came in though. 
Atleast I have the backup truck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

the trunk setup looks pretty clean, but i saw how you put most of ur stuff in the spare tire well, how much is sticking out when you put the floor back down, because I want to do the same set up and have the top of my tank stick out through the floor


_Modified by eastcoaststeeze at 1:49 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*









































and these are just iFail pics. real photoshoot to come soon if im not lazy.


_Modified by DFdub Vdub at 6:31 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

I ordered the new Mason Techs today















koni's, front bags and exhaust are going to locals. covered my cost of new struts by hustling.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

























I still need a notch and swap out tires. This is the new Mason Techs straight out of box and on the car. 
And yes, these are just iPhone pics that I posted straight from phone. When I'm content with it, I'll have an actual photoshoot.







to Santi and the boys at Mason Tech


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

pics dont work


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

uh oh, somethings changing tonight


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

looks sick!!!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*

















thanks Dorbritz


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

drew is the **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

No, thank you Jason.
Glad it all came together.
You're next John


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Come alonnnnngggggg way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
glad i could be somewhat a part of it, looks dope as shiiittt


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Come alonnnnngggggg way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
glad i could be somewhat a part of it, looks dope as shiiittt

atleast i dont air out at 22.5" anymore


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

im finally content with set up for the most part. atleast its not quite the cluster****
















this was my initial set up full of fail. i really have no idea what i was thinking on this one http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








wiring is still a mess but oh well


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks good. and i dont think theres as many cars on air in my state as there is in your driveway during the install


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_looks good. and i dont think theres as many cars on air in my state as there is in your driveway during the install

there is now 8 locals on air and more to come soon!
by next show season, i might have gotten everyone here on masontechs


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

I'll be on MTs


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I think I started a trend








Harley's on them, Robert and Drew ordered some I think, Peyton wants them, AJ is probably getting them, Tony's wife is getting him some and I'm trying to talk Cesar into it.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

sorry to tell you Jason but you weren't the reason I purchased them.








Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_sorry to tell you Jason but you weren't the reason I purchased them.








Mine will be here tomorrow.









same here jason lol


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

Come on, now you're just breakin the guys morale down


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_sorry to tell you Jason but you weren't the reason I purchased them.








Mine will be here tomorrow.









haha no I meant I helped set up the deal through santi








the only person I got to go air was Peyton so he would stop busting pans


----------

